# [Gelöst] Wie werde ich meinen DAU in Bezug auf emerge los?

## BlackHell

Aufgrund von verschiedenen Ursachen, habe ich ein länger zurückliegendes emerge -uDN world nicht zu Ende bringen können. Wenn ich nun mit emerge --resume weiter machen möchte, bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, das einige Pakete nicht mehr vorhanden sind. Nach einem emerge --sync habe ich ein frisches -uDN probiert und es endet leider mit der Fehlermelung Disable IRQ 17. Danach geht nichts mehr. Keine Eingabe usw.

Wie kann ich nun 2007.0 oder 1 oder 2008.beta2 von grund auf frisch installieren, ohne meine Daten im /home zu verlieren?

Ich habe leider /home keine eigene Partition zugewiesen, da ich mir nicht sicher war, wieviel Daten sich überhaupt so ansammeln werden.

----------

## danvari

klingt jetzt vielleicht nen bisschen blöd, aber hast du einfach mal versucht alle verzeichnisse ausser home einfach zu löschen  :Wink: ? wenn du dein system frisch installieren willst, und keine eigene home partition hast, wäre das vermutlich genau das, was ich machen würde. livecd rein, verzeichnisse löschen und neu installieren. klingt nicht so sauber, aber mir fällt kein grund ein, warum das nicht ginge.

----------

## BlackHell

Hmm. Ich glaub, das ist gar nicht mal so dumm. Ich muss ja wirklich nur die Daten zurücklassen, für die ich selbst verantwortlich bin. /home und /portage/distfiles müssen ja nur das beinhalten, was ich selbst dort hinein kopiert habe. Es wird ja beim Auspacken der gz usw nichts von dem gelöscht, was vorhanden ist. ich brauch eigentlich auch nur die World Datei nochmals extra sichern, damit ich auch alle programme wieder installieren kann.

Schade wirds dann nur um ArmagetronAD zB welches ja immer noch hard-masked ist wenn ich mich nicht irre. ich hab es seinerzeit installiert und nun könnt ich das nicht mehr über den normalen weg.

----------

## franzf

 *danvari wrote:*   

> klingt jetzt vielleicht nen bisschen blöd, aber hast du einfach mal versucht alle verzeichnisse ausser home einfach zu löschen ? wenn du dein system frisch installieren willst, und keine eigene home partition hast, wäre das vermutlich genau das, was ich machen würde. livecd rein, verzeichnisse löschen und neu installieren. klingt nicht so sauber, aber mir fällt kein grund ein, warum das nicht ginge.

 

Wieso dann nicht gleich /home (und evtl. andere Verzeichnisse mit wichtigen Daten - MySQL-Datenbank, svn, etc.) auf cd / dvd sichern (ist gleich ein Backup) und ganz von vorne incl. neu partitionieren/formatieren? Ist wenn dann die schönere Lösung.

----------

## c_m

 *BlackHell wrote:*   

> Schade wirds dann nur um ArmagetronAD zB welches ja immer noch hard-masked ist wenn ich mich nicht irre. ich hab es seinerzeit installiert und nun könnt ich das nicht mehr über den normalen weg.

 

Klardoch, musst nur hard unmasken ^^

----------

## BlackHell

Ich muss vielleicht gar nicht alle Verzeichnisse löschen, es müsste doch ausreichen, per minimal cd zB 2008.0_beta2 den neuen snapshot und eventuell auch den portage-tree herunterzuladen und auszupacken und danach so einigermaßen ans handbuch halten. Also Kernel kompilieren und profil anpassen sollten dann nur noch anstehen.

----------

## BlackHell

PRIMA. Es hat alles geklappt.

Ich habe von der minimal CD gebootet, den Snapshot und den Portage-Tree gezogen, entpackt und danach laut Handbuch alles gemacht, was noch fehlte. Kernel kompiliert, Localtime usw angepasst und es funktioniert wieder fast alles. Ein bisschen Nacharbeiten muss ich zwar noch, aber durch den regenwald bzw regenworld klappt das hoffentlich auch noch.

----------

